# Dumplings are off the menu permanently!



## Amigo (Aug 12, 2016)

Just given myself a shock. Went out for lunch at 5.7 on the meter and had lamb stew with a quite large dumpling. Two hours later, my highest ever reading of 10.4 followed by a 9 three hours later! It's very unusual for me to spike this high so I'm afraid the evil but sadly delicious suet dumplings are off my menu list permanently! :-(

I should have know better!


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 12, 2016)

I have a solution.

Eat half a large dumpling next time.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 12, 2016)

Andy HB said:


> I have a solution.
> 
> Eat half a large dumpling next time.


I quite agree. Life without the occasional dumpling is unthinkable.


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 12, 2016)

Dumplings made from Almond Flour????? Hmmmm perhaps not.....


----------



## Amigo (Aug 12, 2016)

Andy HB said:


> I have a solution.
> 
> Eat half a large dumpling next time.



You're absolutely right Andy and we actually ordered a dumpling shared in the cafe. The gormless waitress brought us one full one each and as it sat there enticing me, all sense ebbed away and gluttony overtook my usual good sense. 

Verbal batterings will be forgiven because I deserve them!


----------



## Ljc (Aug 12, 2016)

Amigo said:


> You're absolutely right Andy and we actually ordered a dumpling shared in the cafe. The gormless waitress brought us one full one each and as it sat there enticing me, all sense ebbed away and gluttony overtook my usual good sense.
> 
> Verbal batterings will be forgiven because I deserve them!


No verbal battering from me, their is no way I could refuse the call of a bootiful dumpling.


----------



## Amigo (Aug 12, 2016)

Ljc said:


> No verbal battering from me, their is no way I could refuse the call of a bootiful dumpling.



At this rate I'll look like a dumpling in time for my holiday! And these spikes have nicely come along the week before my annual Hba1c. Let's hope it is truly about preceding months because it's hard not to imagine recent ones will be at the forefront (even though I know how it works).


----------



## weecee (Aug 12, 2016)

A treat you REALLY enjoy and savour now and then is worth the sacrifice if keeps you on the straight and narrow the rest of the time . You know you won't have it all the time but a special occasion a couple of times a year could be manageable.  Get back on track and keep living as well as you can


----------



## Caroline (Aug 12, 2016)

the dumplings are a treat and worth the odd high if you have good control the rest of the time. We all need treats sometimes or we would go mad with dpravation


----------



## Stitch147 (Aug 12, 2016)

Mmmm dumplings. Not tried them since diagnosis. I used to to a savoury mince pie topped with dumplings instead of pastry.


----------



## AJLang (Aug 12, 2016)

Oh flip I dare not post my slimming meal for tonight. It was planned before I saw your post...mushroom and ale pie with dumplings  Amanda runs and hides.


----------



## Ljc (Aug 12, 2016)

AJLang said:


> Oh flip I dare not post my slimming meal for tonight. It was planned before I saw your post...mushroom and ale pie with dumplings  Amanda runs and hides.


Yummy


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 12, 2016)

Fortunately (for my bg levels), my wife doesn't appreciate proper suet dumplings. Her Romanian versions are not as good but they are more healthy carbwise (I believe). They use semolina flour and usually are in nice light soups.

Andy


----------



## KookyCat (Aug 13, 2016)

Buckwheat flour makes a very acceptable dumpling, and it's slower to digest than white flour.  It's a seed so more fibre and high protein, but it renders very much like normal flour would.  Might be worth a try. It isn't strictly much lower carb, just much lower GI so depends on your flavour of diabetes.  It's actually a nightmare to bolus insulin for because it's really really slow and steady in me, but it occurs that might be useful for those using their own insulin steam to power their engines   Oh and it tends to need a bit bicarbonate for rising purposes.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 13, 2016)

Buckwheat is peasant food, because of that very low GI. Keeps you going while working in the fields. It's very popular across the whole of Eastern Europe - the worlds biggest producer is Russia. Good for you, as well. It's rich in iron. I use baking powder rather than just bicarbonate to get a rise, or yeast. You can't make a proper blini without buckwheat.

I agree with your comment about working out a bolus, KC, because it really is slow releasing its carb, but as you say, that makes it ideal for Type 2 dumpling lovers.


----------

